# Regression or Jealousy?



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Now that Cheeney has been with us for a month, things seem to be working themselves out between him, us, & Zio.

There is still the "battle of the toys" where if one has it the other has to have it (even though we have TWO of everything). And of course Cheeney idolizes Zio & wants to follow him EVERYWHERE. But where things are not working out very well is at night with Zio.

Zio is 4 and was housebroken for almost as long. In fact, he has complete run of the house day & night. However, since we got Cheeney he's had about one "accident" per week in the form of a BM in the dining room in the middle of the night.

Now, the dining room is the furthest room from our bedroom; closest to the door to go out. So either he thinks it's "not part" of the house or is closest to the door. I'm inclined to think it's the former since he "does it" on the carpet behind the dining room set rather than right in front of the door on the tile.

Both dogs sleep in the bedroom with us: Zio on his bed on the floor & Cheeney in his kennel. When this problem first surfaced we closed the door to the bedroom at night for about a week, & Zio's "problem" stopped. So we opened the door at night. A week later, the "problem" resurfaced.

So 3 nights ago we put up a gate at to the entrance of our bedroom (I can't stand having the door closed... makes me feel like I'm in a hotel room!). But last night just before we got up @ 4:15 am to take Cheeney out (he's ALMOST making it through the WHOLE night) Zio must have just jumped the gate because guess what still hot pile was waiting for us in the dining room?
 
Given the looks we got, he knew damn well he'd done something wrong, so he didn't even blink when we put him into his kennel for the rest of the night. Needless to say, we're not happy about this behaviour. Is it jealousy or is it regression?

Regardless, we know he needs to be kenneled at bedtime. We're just wondering for how long before he will be broken of this unacceptable behaviour. 

Any input will be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My guess is jealousy but changing the behavior I've no clue. Are you sure that the scent is out of the carpet where he has been going?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The only thing I can say with relative certainty is that the accidents aren't accidents. He is purposely doing this but I don't have a clue about the thought processes that are making him do this. I'm sure it has to do with the pup. My suggestion is to crate at night for a month and then see what happens after that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i preface this with knowing nothing about training dogs, but i agree with bill that this is not an accident.

my suggestion is from one who knows nothing about dogs.....

what do you suppose would happen if they were crated together at night?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> My guess is jealousy but changing the behavior I've no clue. Are you sure that the scent is out of the carpet where he has been going?


Yup. We're using "pet specific" cleanup solution that is supposed to get rid of all odours from feces, urine, etc.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

magicre said:


> i preface this with knowing nothing about training dogs, but i agree with bill that this is not an accident.
> 
> my suggestion is from one who knows nothing about dogs.....
> 
> what do you suppose would happen if they were crated together at night?


We don't have a crate big enough for _both_ a 60lb & a 30lb dog.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wouldn't put them in the same crate but if you could put the crates next to each other, side by side, I think that would be a plus.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I wouldn't put them in the same crate but if you could put the crates next to each other, side by side, I think that would be a plus.


Yeah, that's what we did last night & obviously will do for the next while.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with the others. Prevention is the first step with behavior modification, if you prevent him from doing it...it wont become habit. Habits are much harder to break.


----------

